# New Logo!



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the new DGI logo, very cool!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a new logo?


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 11, 2013)

Me too.. Cool!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my! I hit refresh and there it is. Love the font.


----------



## DGI (Feb 20, 2013)

There will be a revision coming soon changing the goat.

Glad you all like it though!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The replacement is much better. Thank you Austin and the design team for putting up with us goat people 
Tam


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice!
Does anyone know where I can find the DGI photo you all put on your websites? You know showing you're a member on DGI, and it links to this forum...


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope you do change the goat.
Do you know how many eons we have spent trying to educate people about dairy goats with horns ?
And that slumpy rump....tsk tsk tsk....
Lee


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool! Although, I agree that the goat needs a bit of work...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She is JUST a saanen  Oh now where is Camille when you need her  I think we should all duck before Camille sees her  Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

And the goats ads are up top too, that's nice.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you mean like the Nature's Pantry Farm up there? Because those have been there almost the whole time for me.

And yes, I thought the goat was a bit funny for a Dairy Goat site.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I was really hoping the other one would be up by now


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I saw the Sunrise one. I'm seeing Nature's Pantry now. I haven't seen them at the top at all until now. Only at the very bottom, and only cause it was pointed out.


----------



## DGI (Feb 20, 2013)

Caprine Beings said:


> I was really hoping the other one would be up by now


The developer I'm working with is on a different time and I'm waiting for him to send me the files still.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## DGI (Feb 20, 2013)

If you hit refresh several times it will appear.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

There it is! Now thats much better don't you think Austin?
Tam


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

love the new goat. nubian


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I am SO glad I'm not the only one that saw the horns and scrubby appearance and went "ack!"  Oh, that was good for a laugh. I wasn't going to say anything...


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That's right- let me be the bad guy all the time why doncha!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Cute.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw the logo when it popped up and thought "What a nice logo!.. except for those horns and all..." then today, voila, new improved goat. So I figured there had to be a logo thread somewhere.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, well, a Nubian again.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah! Love the new goat!


----------



## DGI (Feb 20, 2013)

Should have decals shortly too with the new logo.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

decals? you mean for our cars?


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

What about the Swiss breeds?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, swiss breeds are Dairy Goats too right? This is what the designer came up with, and I am sure Vicki is happy with it being a nubian so can we all just be happy it isn't the other pic? 
Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

No Tammy we will not go meekly into the night in silence  
tis the human nature to have an opinion  
I think it should be a composition of all the goats we raise for dairy- like the ADGA logo.
Lee


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

And do we all know how many times I had redescribe a dairy goat? No...I am not going there again and I am sure the poor designer had the roots out of their hair, You all can be happy OR find someone else willing to design one without my help and pass it by Austin. 
Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Art is a very lively topic! It is good for the forum numbers lol.
Lee


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 11, 2013)

I liked it either way. Maybe we should just have an udder floating around up there. Tehe.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I think the complainers just have ear envy.  JUST teasing! I actually didn't think anything of the Saanen with the horns - even though I don't agree with leaving horns on dairy goats. I think the Nubian is darling!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's not a 'Nubian again'. Our last logo was a Nubian head, a Togg head and a Mini LaMancha head. So floppy ears, erect ears and no ears


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, arguing over a drawn logo. Why not just have an old fashion milk bottle that says goat milk , and a plate of cheese oh and a bar of soap! Awww. Forget the dang logo. Put a cow up there! Lmbo


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It isn't arguing. It is each of us expressing an opinion which arises from our very different mentalities based on a lifetime of varied input and unknown factors. Why is there so much pressure to just smile and nod and be falsely appreciative? Why is discourse frowned upon or seen as a threat? Are we so limited in curiosity and interest that exchange of ideas is a threat? 
Why is that not allowed in our society any more? If you disagree you are an enemy. 
If you have ideas outside the herd mentality of acquiescence without a murmur you are rude.
I really despair about how our society can progress with so much pressure on every topic for everyone to be vanilla.
Does everyone really only want vanilla?
Why is a different opinion an argument?
How to learn without discourse and interaction unlike your own mindset?
Lee


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I for one am glad the *vanilla* goat with the horns and steep rump is gone.  I like the pretty little Nubian (yes, I'm biased). She looks to have nice breed character, width, level back and nice depth. My only problem with her is that I can't see her feet/legs, so really can't say if she's acceptable.  ROFL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lee are you talking about me again  LOL!!!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I think the goat should be an outline of a dairy goat, with udder. Maybe an out line of one of Vicki's goats.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the flavor vanilla. :crazy


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Erm, I picked a smiley that was making crazy faces and waving his hands.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

ummm Lee i was joking hence the "lmbo" didnt mean to affend you!!!!


----------

